# Site "Y" - South Wales, April 2012 (Lots of Pics)



## UEP-Wales (Apr 29, 2012)

*Site "Y" - Derelict Hospital​*

I have sat on this report for a couple of weeks because I really didn’t know if I should post it or not.

I am sure that people will be able to tell where this hospital is but I ask that if you do, do not post it on this thread.

Site “Y” Is a General Hospital based within the South Wales and has been derelict for just over 4 months. 

As I walked around the hospital grounds, I was shocked that there was no damage to the doors or windows. It was like it was a Sunday and they decided to close for the day. Inside was a different story though. I made my way into the first building and started to notice that metal thieves had moved in. Radiators were removed, doors were forced open and there was metal and wires everywhere.

I have been in a lot of derelict buildings recently, most of which have not made it onto the forum yet but this one was probably the first that I was actually nervous in. It was just too quiet and because there was no broken windows or open doors (bar one or two doors) you couldn’t hear anything from the outside world – just made the place a little too quiet.

Anyway, I can’t really say much about this site without giving the location away so I’m just going to get on with the photographs now. I hope you like them and as always, your comments would be fantastic!

Thank You!!












































































































































Thanks for looking! ​


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 29, 2012)

oooo thats really cool...nice one.


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 29, 2012)

looks too new to be abandoned. brilliant find...


----------



## chizyramone (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow!! Nice one Urbex-SW, tidy report on an amazing place.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 30, 2012)

perjury saint said:


> looks too new to be abandoned. brilliant find...



One of the wards was actually in better condition than the main hospital near me! Just amazing 

Thanks for the comments all!


----------



## tank2020 (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice find and pics, although its probably a bit late to try and keep it quite if the scrappys have already started pilfering the place


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 30, 2012)

Really ace pictures and report, of all the places to splore Manors and Hospitals are top for me, great stuff.


----------



## gingrove (Apr 30, 2012)

First class find well spotted!


----------



## bodrick (Apr 30, 2012)

Good post good pics. 
What a waste of a hospital. 
ATB
Alan.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 30, 2012)

Whoa! Amazing pics dude! You should be well proud of that set. All of them are spot on. Loving the selective saturation on the bollards- subtle. 

Thanks for sharing, I hope that if anyone does know it, they respect the need to keep the location out of the title.


----------



## Crimz (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow! Really good work!
Looks really eerie and cool!

~ Crim


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks everybody for the kind comments! I'm so glad you've enjoyed this place 



tank2020 said:


> Nice find and pics, although its probably a bit late to try and keep it quite if the scrappys have already started pilfering the place



Thanks! I was tempted to name the site but I think it's just one bloke that's taking the metal and probably even Ex-Staff. I just don't want to go back in a few weeks to find it blown up or something - I will only blame myself 



UrbanX said:


> Whoa! Amazing pics dude! You should be well proud of that set. All of them are spot on. Loving the selective saturation on the bollards- subtle.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, I hope that if anyone does know it, they respect the need to keep the location out of the title.



 Thanks mate, means alot! The bollard pic was a last second decision but I think it was a good one...

Sure the place has a bit of "trashing" to it but it's one of the cleanest buildings that I've stood in so far this year


----------



## kellisurbex (May 1, 2012)

Great find and great pics as per usual


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 1, 2012)

kellisurbex said:


> Great find and great pics as per usual



Thanks K!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 1, 2012)

Well done getting in before its trashed,thanks for sharing.


----------



## jongriff (May 6, 2012)

Great photos, I have an update for everyone. Bit of background. I was working today on the set of a popular comedy, close to site y & 1 of the other guys lives nearby. He told me that plans are in place to turn site into a sports area. So as the filming trucks & I left, I decided to go check it out.

Area is now fenced off & secure. Did quick reccy of perimeter & all gaps are fenced off & there are a number of security firm vehicles on either side of site.

So, feeling well gutted at not being able to get in & explore made my way past the main gates just as the bloody film company vehicles were pulling into site, How ironic that?!


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 6, 2012)

jongriff said:


> Great photos, I have an update for everyone. Bit of background. I was working today on the set of a popular comedy, close to site y & 1 of the other guys lives nearby. He told me that plans are in place to turn site into a sports area. So as the filming trucks & I left, I decided to go check it out.
> 
> Area is now fenced off & secure. Did quick reccy of perimeter & all gaps are fenced off & there are a number of security firm vehicles on either side of site.
> 
> So, feeling well gutted at not being able to get in & explore made my way past the main gates just as the bloody film company vehicles were pulling into site, How ironic that?!



Oh bugger! Is it secure now....






Shot taken whilst film crews were there - sorry about the crapness of it, was a quick pic, with flash, no tripod and I was wearing a shirt and tie...not funny but still doable if you know the site.

JonGriff - I will PM you a little later, currently in the car


----------



## SeffyboyUK (May 6, 2012)

Very nice mate, like this. Good idea about keeping the details secret, things get trashed so easily nowadays!


----------



## cunningcorgi (May 6, 2012)

It is still very much open.

At least it was at 6pm yesterday when we drove past it.


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 6, 2012)

seffyboy523 said:


> Very nice mate, like this. Good idea about keeping the details secret, things get trashed so easily nowadays!



When I had a little snoop around tonight, it appears that it has been trashed quite a bit now. Bit hard to tell in a pitch black ward though! 

Shame.


----------



## SeffyboyUK (May 7, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> When I had a little snoop around tonight, it appears that it has been trashed quite a bit now. Bit hard to tell in a pitch black ward though!
> 
> Shame.



That really is a shame  At least you won't feel like its your fault though.


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 7, 2012)

seffyboy523 said:


> That really is a shame  At least you won't feel like its your fault though.



That's my main reason for keeping the location private. I have had loads of messages asking for the location on here and through facebook but I knew that if I gave even 1 person the info and I went back to see it trashed, I would blame myself. 

Sorry to everybody that has asked for the info though and it's not that I don't trust any of you, it's just I could see myself feeling bad at the end of it!


----------



## cunningcorgi (May 7, 2012)

It is basically getting trashed to shit anyway judging by the deterioration every time I go past it.

As it is, I think one of the comments on the thread would give the location away pretty quickly to anyone in South Wales (comment wasn't intentionally trying to give the site away btw).


----------



## Derelict-UK (May 7, 2012)

derelict for only 4 months? It looks f**ked!


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 7, 2012)

Derelict-UK said:


> derelict for only 4 months? It looks f**ked!









This ward was pretty decent. To the point of if I swept it up a little and moved a couple of things, it would look like it was in use! The grand opening plaque was still on the wall and minor medical equipment was still in it's place. 

The place is getting worse though and I only went into 1 ward and 2 rooms!


----------



## TrefforestGump (May 13, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing! Very interesting. Sad to hear its getting trashed so quickly :/


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 13, 2012)

TrefforestGump said:


> Thanks so much for sharing! Very interesting. Sad to hear its getting trashed so quickly :/



No worries, glad you enjoyed it  It is a shame to see it trashed so quickly but it seems to be happening with alot of sites currently - I suppose its because of metal prices.


----------



## tumbles (May 14, 2012)

I don't think it's been trashed by pikeys, it's more salvage of things like fire alarms equipment that's been nicked. I think they took certain materials out when it was stripped/closed. Did you find the ward with mock ups of the new hospital over the road? What a waste! 

Place is still wide open.. it's a good mooch for sure. Disappointed to find the Mortuary had been converted.. I had slab hopes 

Whoever left that turd in the reception of out patients though.. good grief does it ever hum!


----------



## SeffyboyUK (May 14, 2012)

tumbles said:


> I don't think it's been trashed by pikeys, it's more salvage of things like fire alarms equipment that's been nicked. I think they took certain materials out when it was stripped/closed. Did you find the ward with mock ups of the new hospital over the road? What a waste!
> 
> Place is still wide open.. it's a good mooch for sure. Disappointed to find the Mortuary had been converted.. I had slab hopes
> 
> Whoever left that turd in the reception of out patients though.. good grief does it ever hum!



Seriously thinking of checking this one out now..


----------



## tumbles (May 14, 2012)

Just avoid the turd and you'll be fine!

Anyway this new hospital resulted in the closure of 4 hospitals, plenty to do


----------



## TeeJF (May 14, 2012)

I like that place!

You said something about working on set... are you in the freelance TV OB business then like me?

Great report.


----------



## SeffyboyUK (May 14, 2012)

tumbles said:


> Just avoid the turd and you'll be fine!
> 
> Anyway this new hospital resulted in the closure of 4 hospitals, plenty to do



Now that is tempting...  Not the turd though..


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 14, 2012)

tumbles said:


> I don't think it's been trashed by pikeys, it's more salvage of things like fire alarms equipment that's been nicked. I think they took certain materials out when it was stripped/closed. Did you find the ward with mock ups of the new hospital over the road? What a waste!
> 
> Place is still wide open.. it's a good mooch for sure. Disappointed to find the Mortuary had been converted.. I had slab hopes
> 
> Whoever left that turd in the reception of out patients though.. good grief does it ever hum!



I didn't see that ward! Im gutted now, any chance you could send me a PM with it's whereabouts?! I knew I had missed a couple of buildings mind but the last time I was there, I was hidding from security for the film crew 

I am planning to go back up properly again sometime soon but not sure when - I will remember to take a gas mask for the turd stench then! LOL!


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 14, 2012)

SeffyboyUK said:


> Now that is tempting...  Not the turd though..



Hmmm a couple more than 4. Well 4 hospitals but there are also a couple of external ward buildings including a metal health building - locked up very tight at the moment though. 

I didn't realise that so many people actually knew where Site Y is mind - although the 37ish messages on here and facebook says a bit different


----------



## tumbles (May 14, 2012)

Haha I'm sure there are a fair few of us who watch out for hospital closures. 

That mental health one doesn't look very exciting if its the one behind the ambulance station. Another one did look very good but also stupidly secure


----------



## nelly (May 14, 2012)

Quality photos fella


----------



## jongriff (May 14, 2012)

Hope site isn't too messed up, cracking place


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 14, 2012)

tumbles said:


> Haha I'm sure there are a fair few of us who watch out for hospital closures.
> 
> That mental health one doesn't look very exciting if its the one behind the ambulance station. Another one did look very good but also stupidly secure



Very true! It doesn't look exciting from the outside but I have heard that it has some nice padded rooms although it's very modern!

The four main hospitals on the closure list:

Site Y - Explorable
Site M - I had a permission visit but security is tight and the building is locked down solid
O Hospital - Now somebodys home by what I could tell
A Hospital - Demolished.

There are then a couple of smaller buildings such as that mental heath ward. A couple of more hospitals are soon to come up though ;-) although I have no idea which other one you are referring too? Well not a mental health one anyway - I know of another one not linked to these 4.



> Quality photos fella



Thanks Nelly!


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 14, 2012)

Great pics, love the black n whites! Shame its getting trashed


----------



## smiler (May 14, 2012)

Great Pics, Good Luck in keeping the location secret. Thanks.


----------



## Pedrfardd (May 16, 2012)

Good report - and like your boundaries on this one .. Good stuff..
Pedrfardd


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 16, 2012)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## matthew_rees22 (Jul 9, 2012)

is this place still accessible?

*MODERATOR's NOTE: DO NOT ASK questions about access/security etc in the open forum. If you persist in doing so you will be banned from the forum.*


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 9, 2012)

matthew_rees22 said:


> is this place still accessible?



Dude! Seriously read the forum rules!


----------



## KingRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Very nice. Tack sharp images :thumb:


----------



## sonyes (Jul 9, 2012)

Great pics, and such a shame to hear its going downhill fast!! Grrrr


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks both!

Sonyes - It has gotten quite bad recently, a reason that I tried to keep it unnamed but others seem to make a joke about it and made it public anyway. Lesson learnt though


----------

